# κομοδινί



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2011)

Έχουμε βέβαια ολόκληρο νήμα για χρώματα, αλλά δεν έχουμε καταλήξει σε καμιά αγγλική μετάφραση για το κομοδινί. Στα γαλλικά λέγεται brun bureau, αλλά στα αγγλικά;

Να διευκρινίσω ότι ψάχνω ανάλογη απόδοση, χιουμοριστική. Η φράση που έχω να μεταφράσω είναι:
Εγώ τουλάχιστον, αγάπη μου, δεν βάφω το μαλλί μου κομοδινί.​


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2011)

Επειδή δεν ξέρω καν τι χρώμα είναι το κομοδινί, πέρα από το ότι είναι καφέ, γίνεται να δούμε κανένα δείγμα;

ΥΓ Με το ζόρι θυμάμαι ότι ακαζού είναι το τελείως σκούρο καφέ.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2011)

Δείγμα υπάρχει στο γαλλικό σάιτ με το brun bureau. Αλλά όταν λέμε ότι κάποιος βάφει το μαλλί του κομοδινί, εννοούμε ότι είναι ένα κακόγουστο και αφύσικο καφετί.


----------



## unique (Oct 29, 2011)

Like shit! ή "with henna" ή "toilet brown" ή "like rotten apple" ή "potato brown"


----------



## chris (Oct 29, 2011)

Το πιο αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα κομοδινί είναι το _Berlusconi brown_ αλλά δεν μπορείς να το γράψεις!
Δες εδώ: http://www.essortment.com/shades-brown-hair-according-dye-manufacturers-59344.html, μήπως μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις ονομασίες των αποχρώσεων, ορισμένες είναι εξίσου αστείες με το κομοδινί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2011)

Ίσως είναι αρκετά αστείο το carrot brown (για χρώμα μαλλιών...). Άλλωστε, καροτί και κομοδινί δεν είναι παρεμφερή χρώματα μαλλιών;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 29, 2011)

Κομοδινί ήταν η λέξη που είχε χρησιμοποιήσει ο Λάκης Λαζόπουλος για να περιγράψει το χρώμα των μαλλιών της κυρίας αυτής παλαιότερα: 

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%91%CE%BB%CE%AD%CE%BA%CE%B1_%CE%A0%CE%B1%CF%80%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%AE%CE%B3%CE%B1


Το καροτί δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς είναι χρώμα που έχω δει συχνά να φοριέται από νέες κοπέλες στο μαλλί... οπότε δεν είμαι σίγουρος για την πρότασή σου, δόκτορα. :)


----------



## unique (Oct 29, 2011)

Ωστόσο δεν γνωρίζουμε αν η περιγραφή συνοδεύεται από εικόνα. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση τα χρώματα θα πρέπει να ταιριάζουν.


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2011)

Επίσης μιλάει άντρας ή γυναίκα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι το κομοδινί αλλάζει απόχρωση ανάλογα με τον ομιλητή και το χρώμα των κομοδίνων με τα οποία μεγάλωσε. Το δικό μου κομοδινί δεν έχει καθόλου πράσινο μέσα, είναι ένα σκούρο καροτί. 

Για τη μετάφραση: brown like your desk (καμία δέσμευση, δεν ξέρουμε το χρώμα του γραφείου του).


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2011)

unique said:


> Ωστόσο δεν γνωρίζουμε αν η περιγραφή συνοδεύεται από εικόνα. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση τα χρώματα θα πρέπει να ταιριάζουν.


Δεν έχει σημασία το πραγματικό χρώμα των μαλλιών του ατόμου. Αυτός που το λέει κάνει χιούμορ. Είναι ο αστείος της παρέας, και απευθύνεται σε κοπέλα που έχει βαμμένα τα μαλλιά της καστανοκόκκινα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2011)

At least I don't go about dyeing my hair the colour of sunsets.


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> [...]
> Εγώ τουλάχιστον, αγάπη μου, δεν βάφω το μαλλί μου κομοδινί.





Alexandra said:


> [...] Αλλά όταν λέμε ότι κάποιος βάφει το μαλλί του κομοδινί, εννοούμε ότι είναι ένα κακόγουστο και αφύσικο καφετί.


 
Κλέβω λίγο από δω, λίγο από κει, λίγο το δαιμόνιο, λίγο το κρασί:

At least, my dear, I don't dye my hair that cheesy bullshit brown.


----------



## sadebeg (Oct 30, 2011)

*αλλιώς ίσως*

like my grandma's bedroom


----------

